# Scone MacBunny



## MikeScone

*RIP Scone MacBunny - 2003-2010 * 

Scone MacBunny passed away last night at the age of 7Â½. He was fine when I went to bed - even jumped in bed with me for petting - but when I got up this morning I found him dead in his cage. He was a wonderful, loving companion and will be greatly missed.


----------



## cheryl

Ohh i'm so very sorry you lost your little boy..


----------



## JAM

oh no !  

I'm very sorry to hear about you're loss


----------



## hartleybun

:bigtears:i am so sorry to read this sad news. I have always loved reading Scone's blog, his pictures and comments always made me smile. thank you Scone for that.

RIP dear Scone, binky free.:rose:

Donna


----------



## Spot

I'm so sorry to hear this:rip:ink iris:


----------



## kirsterz09

Sorry to hear of your loss of your little boy, 
Binky free Scone MacBunny :angelandbunny:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

oh no! Were sorry for your loss. Read a couple days ago about him slowing down but this is such a shock. Rest in peace little man, you are loved and will be missed greatly. Blessed be.


----------



## BEAUKEZRA

I'm so sorry :sad:


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I'm so sorry, Mike. 

I always loved his pictures and stories. Scone was areal celebrityhere. 

Binky Free, Scone

I'm going to give Snuggs extra, extra loves when I get home, no matter how much she protests. 

Laura


----------



## myheart

Mike, I am so sorry you lost Scone. We all know how much you loved your little gentleman-bun. 

It was always a treat to see the new pictures of Scone. He was such a handsome guy. I am sure that all of the Scouts he had met recently will remember Scone with fond memories. Maybe Scone will inspire one of the boysto become more involved with rabbit rescue.

Thank you for sharing Scone with the forum. Scone was one bun we will always treasure in our hearts.

Binky Free at The Bridge Scone. :rainbow:

myheart


----------



## hln917

Mike, I'm so sorry. I always looked forward to seeing new pictures of Scone from his blog. He was such a handsome bun.


----------



## kirbyultra

Binky free, handsome, gentle Scone. You will be missed.


----------



## JadeIcing

My heart stopped when I saw his name. Binky free. *hugs*


----------



## Elf Mommy

Mike,

I don't know what to say. I just sat and gasped for a while, crying when I heard this news. Scone was SO special. He will be missed here, he will be missed by the scouts, but (as I was just thinking as I was reading your blog yesterday) he will be most missed as a permanent fixture in your home and heart. Every photo you take of him in your house shows just how much he was a part of your every day life. Your relationship with him was so incredible. 

I'm so glad you took that last photo shoot of him. I know that I treasure my last shots of Elf. 

I will miss Scone. He is one of the reasons why I wanted to have another mini rex. 

Thank you for sharing him with us. I will treasure my Scone books forever, and share them with many many children in many schools, telling them what a wonderful rabbit and family member he was to you. 

Rest in Peace, Scone.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

OMG i can not believe this, Mike i am sssssssssoooooooo sorry :*( Words can not take the hurt away, hugs can not take the sadness away, good thoughts can not take the pain away, I am at a loss as to what to say to help you, i know that nothing can help you right now. Please know that I am so sorry for your loss and i will be sending you good thoughts and positive healing vibes your way. XO


----------



## LuvaBun

This is heartbreaking :sad:. I am so sorry, Mike.

Scone was one of those bunnies that everyone fell in love with. He was such a beautiful boy, with so much character, and your photos were always wonderful.

Like Elf Mommy said, we know how big a part of your life he was, and I can only imagine how you are feeling. Thank you for sharing your friend with us.

God Bless, Scone, We will all miss you 

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Mike, I'm so sorry  My stomach flip flopped when I saw this. I just saw his beautiful blog update last night, can't believe he's gone. What a shock! It's so difficult to understand when a pet you've loved and interacted with on a daily basis for years leaves you... Scone MacBunny was such a great boy, he had lots of fans on the forum and was very spoiled by you. He will be missed by lots of people. 

RIP Scone MacBunny!


----------



## pla725

I was shocked when I saw this. I can't add more than what others have already said. He will be missed.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Mike:

I am so, so, devasted to hear this news. I honestly gasped out loud when I read this.

Scone was a very special little man who was loved by many. He could not have had a better life than he had with you Mike. I hope you know how precious the relationship was between you and Scone. 

I am so happy that I was fortunate enough to meet him. I will always treasure the scars on my chest!!! Binky free handsome Scone!!!


----------



## missyscove

Mike, 
My heart just dropped when I saw Scone's name here. He was such a handsome gentlebun and I always looked forward to seeing new pictures of him.

Thank you so much for sharing him with us.


----------



## tonyshuman

I'm so sorry, Mike. You and Scone had a very special bond and I know it must be very difficult for you. Scone was such a great bunny, and I'm so glad you shared him with us. I hope that knowing he brought a smile to a lot more people than the average bunny will help you heal from the pain of his loss.

Binky free, Scone.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

My heart just sank. I am so sorry and so sad for you.


----------



## mistyjr

ray: I am so sorry for loss.. He had the best owner that he could have.. :hug1

Thanks for putting those beautiful pictures of him in the photo contest. He sure was a handsome little guy... R.I.P
.:angelandbunny:


----------



## BethM

My heart sank when I saw Scone's name here. He was such a special guy, he will be greatly missed.



Binky free, Scone.
:bigtears:


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

Mike, I just can't believe Scone is gone...

Binky free Scone


----------



## Pipp

I saw the Blog was updated and went on not long afterward... and I had to log off. A nightmare that had come to life. Too sad for words. 

If I'm feeling this bad, I can't imagine how you feel. 

So very sorry, Mike. 


sas :sad:


----------



## MikeScone

Thanks, everybody. This has been a really rough time - every time I pass something or do something that reminds me of Scone, I break down again. And given how much he was a part of my life, that means pretty much any time. It's going to be a difficult week at work, I can see. 

I cleaned up his cage and litter boxes and packed away his toys last night. I took down the NIC guards over the bookcases and the blocks to keep a bunny out from behind things. That was hard, but in some ways it helped, too. 

His cage isn't entirely empty, though. I put his stuffed friends Borders and Butter in there, sitting on his balcony where he loved to relax. Somehow, they seem lonely, too. 

It won't be for too long. I still need to grieve for a while, and I'm going to be out of the country for three weeks next month, so there's no point trying to introduce a new rabbit into my life now. However, I did let the head of the local HRS chapter know - she's another Scone fan - and she said they'd be looking for my next companion. We'll see who's available in August when I get back from Scotland.


----------



## mistyjr

:hug1, 

I seen your book and I would like to get it for my kids.. It seemed pretty cool book.


----------



## JimD

Oh Mike, I'm so sorry 

Binky free Scone!

We'll see you on the other side.
ray::rainbow:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

I am so sorry Mike. Another great bunny has left us. It was so sudden and so unexpected. I know there is such an empty feeling that I still have when Pebbles passed away. There are always things that remind me of Pebbles as you will find for Scone that have been part of our lives.

We were fortunate to have very photogenic bunnies to take pictures of.

Binky Free Scone. ink iris:


----------



## kherrmann3

I started to cry when I saw that he had passed while reading his blog.  Scone was a very special forum bunny, and I think I speak for everyone when I say that he will be greatly missed. Binky free, little Scone. :rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA

OMG Mike, I don't even know what to say now. Like everyone else I'm in shock.

Scone was such a handsome bunny. I loved reading his stories and seeing the beautiful pictures you took of him.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Scone.

Susan:cry4:


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm happy to hear that you want to bring another bunny companion into your life. I had called Tara and Emily to let them know about Scone and Tara asked if you were going to adopt again.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

I saw the title I was like no I am so sorry Mike. 

RIP little man.


----------



## Aloha420wsm

Mike, I am so sorry to hear about Scone. My heart breaks for you, I know he will be missed dearly by all. 

Thank you for sharing all of Scone's life with us, I am thankful Roxanne will still get to see Scone's personality through his books. 

Binky free Scone. You are in good company :'(


----------



## jam224

Mike, I just heard the news. I am so, so sorry to hear about Scone. That little guy definitely had a soft spot in my heart! He will be dearly missed by all of us.





Rest in peace, Scone MacBunny.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi mike, hope your doing better. When we lost Commodore Stockton our little Chinchilla Mini Rex I was inconsolable for weeks. I know Scone was a special little guy and really enjoyed the tales and pictures a lot. It leaves such a hole in your heart, but, the pictures and memories do help. Hope you have a good time in Scotland. We we're going to go in August too, but, Nancy got a MRSA infection and had to have two more surgeries and will be on IV antibiotics for six more weeks so all our travel this Summer got canned. And I just got my new Kilt too!


----------



## MagnoliaDee

Mike...

I'm so incredibly sorry to hear the news. Our bunnies have grown up together over the years, and he was a very special boy, enjoyed by all... thanks to your stories and pictures. I can well imagine how devastating this is for you... take comfort in knowing that you gave Scone a wonderful, fully enjoyed life! You will be in my thoughts and prayers in the days ahead.

Sandra & Lego


----------



## NorthernAutumn

I am so sorry Mike... 
Your photos of Scone really captured his wonderful bunny soul. I felt like I knew him personally through your stories and photos. 
He was a very handsome rexy boy. 
I will be thinking of you both :hug:

Binky free, Scone
:rainbow:


----------



## Flash

Mike I cried last nite when I heard of Scone's passing. What a shock to hear of my famous boy. I had the pleasure of meeting Scone and he was everything you heard about and even more beautiful in person. I'll miss you pretty boy.


----------



## Maureen Las

I haven't been on the forum recently , 
Mike
I am so sorry that you lost Scone; it is particularly difficult when it is unexpected. 
RIP Scone bunny :innocent
You were Loved 

:angelandbunny:


----------



## irishbunny

I can't believe I am just seeing this now!
I just saw his name and my heart sank 
I loved Scone so much, so sorry for your loss.
RIP Scone  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MikeScone

I received a sympathy card from the vets and techs at Cornell Exotic hospital yesterday, and I was really touched. It wasn't the card, although it was thoughtful of them to send it, but rather that three of the vets or techs took the time to write personal notes:

I'm very sorry about your loss of Scone. He was such a treasure! I'm sure he'll be missed.

Scone was such a lovely rabbit and he was very lucky to have such a devoted caregiver. We always enjoyed hearing about Scone's adventures, and he will be missed. 

My deepest sympathies during your time of loss. I am sure this is not the end of his adventures. Scone will remain in our memories forever. ​Yes. He will be, and is, missed.


----------



## Wabbitdad12

Sorry he passed away. Scone is a beautiful bun and quite a legend. May God comfort you and give you peace. I can see Scone sitting on a directors chair at the bridge.

Binky free Scone,you will be greatly missed!


----------



## Happi Bun

I can't believe I'm only finding out now that Scone has gone to the Rainbow Bridge. I feel awful for only now seeing this and also that he is gone. I loved looking at the pictures of him, he was such a beautiful and personable bun. I'm so very sorry for your loss, Mike. Scone was truly blessed to have you as his slave. 

ray:


----------



## jcl_24

I'm so sorry to see Scone has gone to the Bridge Mike :tears2:

Iremember reading his and your blog a little while ago, looking at the photos and thinking what a lovely life he led with you. May the many good memories help you through the hard times.

Perhaps Scone will somehow lead you to the next bun to share your home.

RIP Scone MacBunny - a handsome Gentlebun.

:rainbow::rose:


Love from
Jo xx


----------



## MikeScone

I picked up Scone's ashes this morning. I didn't think it would affect me as much as it did - I had to sit in the car for a while before I could drive away from Cornell.


----------



## mistyjr

So Sorry Mike. I know it is rough to loose something that you loved so much. But I have a question that haves been on my mind that I read in your blog. You said something about you got an necropsy done on him. I was wondering if you got it back.


----------



## MikeScone

*mistyjr wrote: *


> You said something about you got an necropsy done on him. I was wondering if you got it back.


Not yet. I asked about it when I picked up the ashes. They said it could take three weeks or so to get the report out. Someone's supposed to call and give me a status report.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm so sorry Mike. It's tough getting the ashes back. I remember getting back the ashes of my first two buns....two months apart.


----------



## luvthempigs

Mike, I am so sorry for your loss. Scone was one of my very favorite RO bunnies. He will be missed by many....

:hug:


----------



## mistyjr

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *mistyjr wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> You said something about you got an necropsy done on him. I was wondering if you got it back.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet. I asked about it when I picked up the ashes. They said it could take three weeks or so to get the report out. Someone's supposed to call and give me a status report.
Click to expand...


Okay.. I was just wondering about and I just wanted to asked! :hug1


----------



## kirst3buns

I'm so sorry for your loss. Scone was one of my favorite bunnies on RO. I loved seeing his pictures and hearing stories.


----------



## bunniekrissy

Mike ... I missed this thread until now. I am so shocked and saddened to hear of Scone's passing. He was an awesome bunny and loved by many. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## MikeScone

*mistyjr wrote: *


> You said something about you got an necropsy done on him. I was wondering if you got it back.


The vet at Cornell called today with Scone's necropsy results. Seems like he had a lot going on at the end. According to the vet, Scone was suffering from the following:

heart fibrosis (this is probably what took him in the end, and explains the arrhythmia they found in Spring)
liver problems (new to me)
kidney inflammation and fibrosis (caused by the calcification we knew about from his episode in December)
a parasite in his brain (the vet said it is common in older rabbits, and could have caused neurological symptoms)
gastric ulcers (caused by the stress of the above)
Poor old fellow.

PS-I did ask, and the vet said the parasite would only have been passed on in urine, which is unlikely when it was localized in the brain, and that the sterilization I did and the passage of time would have killed any remaining around, so there's no danger of Natasha picking it up from Scone's cage or toys.


----------



## jujub793

i'm so sad to hear of you loss i know he will be greatly missed! :sad:


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh wow, poor Scone had of lot of problems . And yet, he was still so sweet to the end. Just goes to show how well they can hide things from us.

I'm glad that it showed there's no risk to Natasha!

Jan


----------



## MsJuliet

Oh dear! When I saw this......
You shared pictures of Scone and his Border's bunny the other day on a thread I started- the picture were so cute that I passed them on to my family and friends, who got a nice chuckle about Mister Scone's personality and pictures.

I just wanted to let you know that just those pictures alone that I saw brought me and others such joy and happiness. He seemed like a very well loved bunny, and I am sure you will miss him greatly. I haven't had an extensive time on these forums yet, but I can tell that he touched a lot of hearts.

Rest in Peace, lovely Scone. Many friends are waiting to play and snuggle with you. ray: 

Hang in there! And have a great trip to Scotland!


----------

